# Can anyone tell me about this guitar? (Flambeau by Lowden)



## Purr

I got this guitar off of Kijiji and I know very little about it! I do know that it was made by a team that George Lowden put together in the 80’s and they only made about 1000 of these “Flambeau” guitars out of Japan. The one I have I think was made in 82 maybe? There’s not a lot of info online about these so I was wondering if anyone knows anything at all about this guitar!

Any info you guys have is gold to me! 

The model I have is an LFW-2. Also inside (as pictured) there is stamp that says FA. 5-4 and I have no idea what it means. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

Beautiful guitar!

Did you look into any of the links in these pics from Google Images?
flambeau guitars - Google Search


----------



## Purr

Yeah! I spent a good amount of time a while back looking into anything I could find. In all my searching I never came across another LFW-2 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

Purr said:


> I never came across another LFW-2 though.


OK ...I didn't realize that specific model is so rare. 

I'll be watching the thread with interest to see if anyone has some additional information for you.


----------



## Steadfastly

I also own a Lowden guitar (a 12 string) made under a different label. What happened to most of these guitars is they never made it to North America so little is known about them over here. Mine is an Artisan and was made by S. Yairi. Sorry but I can't tell you any more than that.


----------



## Purr

That’s pretty cool! Yeah that would make sense that there wouldn’t be a whole lot of info on these guitars if most of them were made outside of North America. Thanks for sharing that! I’d love to see a picture if you’ve got one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind Dog

Looks like Pua Ferro/Libidibia Ferrea (solid?), or maybe IER (lam'?), & the lack of any 'silking' makes me _think _cedar top. I wouldn't be discouraged at all if I found out it was a lam' b/s. It's not a cheaper feature, it added cost to the build, and was done to promote durability--while not depreciating tone.

Perhaps you have a Japanese friend who would be willing to look around for info for you. AGF has several threads, but it's mostly people looking for info, or like me--guessing.

I took a look around, and in English there's not much info to be had. Good looking instrument tho--congrat's on a very special, and rare guitar. Most info is general, but everyone raves/rates highly.

High/Deaf, or another Lowden owner, might have a source they can tap.

_"In fact I designed the Flambeau guitars in the early eighties as a favour to the Japanese export company I was working with for the manufacture of the Lowden guitars"_ quote reportedly by George Lowden!

source: Legendary Vintage Flambeau LFW-2 Acoustic Designed By George Lowden!!! | #329026289

Just found this. Poster was active within last three months.





I want one! 

Edit: I have an S. Yairi, and people are surprised when I encourage them to _'try it out, might be the best guitar I own.'_ Boutique quality imo. Unfortunately S. Yairi searched has much conflicting info--I always take multiple sources into consideration (even published print) before forming my own _opinion_.

Lowden site is pretty accurate, when talking things Lowden.

https://www.lowdenguitars.com/history

I always blow thru the security warning, and if you scroll to the 80's section, you can glean a bit of info.


----------



## Steadfastly

Purr said:


> That’s pretty cool! Yeah that would make sense that there wouldn’t be a whole lot of info on these guitars if most of them were made outside of North America. Thanks for sharing that! I’d love to see a picture if you’ve got one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, Purr. Here you go.


----------



## Purr

Beautiful guitar Steadfastly! Looks awesome, thanks for the pics.

Blind Dog thank you so much for looking into it for me, that is one of the first times I have seen someone else selling/owning an LFW-2. I’m super unfamiliar with wood types and the differences between laminates and solid woods. Were those fancy words you were using at the start different wood types? Also thanks for the congratulations!! The way I came about owning this guitar is quite odd. I actually bought this guitar off of Kijiji because it was super cheap ($40) and it came with a hardtop case. I knew nothing about the guitar and quite frankly thought it was a piece of junk that the guy was getting rid of. I only bought it because I needed a case, so I was okay if the guitar was crap but boy was I surprised when I first played it. The thing sounds so good and man is it LOUD. I feel super blessed to have acquired it, especially because I didn’t know it’s significance until I already owned it!

Thanks for looking into it for me, I appreciate that a ton. I actually do have a Japanese friend (he was an exchange student at my school) that I could maybe ask to look into it for me! Thanks for the suggestion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Someone contacted George Lowden and he emailed them back directly. If you can find his contact information, he may do the same for you.


----------



## Blind Dog

Very cool story Purr, and welcome to the forum. 

The Lowden Players, or similar Facebook groups might also be helpful. I don't FB myself. There's no dedicated Lowden forum I'm aware of. The Gear Page forum (kludge), and Mandolin Cafe forum (Shelagh Moore) both have members who also own Flambeau guitars.

And not real current, but wth.
NGD - Flambeau LFW-2 - The Acoustic Guitar Forum

I think keeping your ears open around S. Yairi, Lowden & Avalon folks will eventually bare fruit. While sig's, listing one's guitars, are often maligned as being bragging, keep your eye on those--they can be helpful too.

And yes, I was talking about woods. I'm a bit of a wood freak, I suppose. If somebody asks you if you've, '... _scratched & sniffed?_', might sound crazy, but a legit question--it's very helpful in distinguishing specific rosewoods. That's a search for another day tho, when you're changing strings.

University music faculties have helped me out in the past. I kinda lead with, 'looking for info/knowledge--not an appraisal'.

Best of luck, in finding out more.


----------



## High/Deaf

Most of the info I have on Lowden was gleaned from wiki and Lowden's website. As @Blind Dog mentioned, the current Lowden works is a small shop with only a few employees. I've emailed them and got replies. That's what I'd try. There's probably a 'contact us' link on the website.

Forty bucks? *FORTY BUCKS??? *PM me and I'll double your money - right now.  

That's a screamin' deal! Did you find it in SK? I'm a Lowden fan and a fan of Japanese instruments from the 70's, 80's and later.

............and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Purr

Thanks Blind Dog!!

Also, thanks High/Deaf! That’s a super good idea and I think I might do that, I’ll let you guys all know if and what they reply back if you’re interested. Yeah, it was an insane deal, right here in my city! Who would’ve thought you’d find something like that right in the middle of SK Canada haha. Get this, the guy had it on kijiji for $20 originally but when I asked him about it he said he was bumping the price up due to heavy interest.

Thanks for your help guys, I’m super super happy with how much I feel like I’m learning about this instrument!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

I figured it was a typo and didn't pursue it. $40...that shit doesn't happen to me.


----------



## colchar

I can't tell you anything about it, but damn I like the back on it!


----------



## Stephenlouis

Nice looking Guitar, was the bridge reglued? I did read on another forum that the LFW-1 to LFW-3 models had laminate bodies, you can prove or disprove this now with yours. I also read about 1500 were produced over 2 years, all of high-quality workmanship!


----------



## rollingdam

I have seen the same guitar with CORT on the headstock


----------



## Purr

Yes I did have the bridge reglued. That’s cool info! Thanks for that.

Also, that’s super interesting that you found the same guitar with CORT on it!

How would I find out if it’s laminate or solid wood? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Purr said:


> Yes I did have the bridge reglued. That’s cool info! Thanks for that.
> 
> Also, that’s super interesting that you found the same guitar with CORT on it!
> 
> *How would I find out if it’s laminate or solid wood?*


If it has an end pin that you can unscrew, you may be able to see layers of wood when you remove it if it is laminate. If not, it is likely solid wood back and sides.


----------



## Bruin77

Hey guys! delighted to see some recent convo for this brand
I just had an LFW-3 handed to me by a customer of mine last week... but it's completely naked lol= bridge, pick guard, tuners, nut all removed and missing
So the first thing I said was "Oh a Wall Hanger!" LOL Then I did my standard speaking in to the soundhole test, and am floored with the resonance!
Very much worthy of restoration imo
So my biggest question is where in the world will I find as close to original as possible the pinless bridge?
And seems everyone raves about the original tuners in these ...anyone know where I might find a set? Or what I should be looking for? Not as much priority to me as trying to find the proper bridge
Love the shape of the pick guard ...also proving very difficult to find
Any help/insight much appreciated


----------



## rollingdam

Here is an S Yairi Lowden
80’s S.Yairi YD-504F | Paul's Boutique


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> Here is an S Yairi Lowden
> 80’s S.Yairi YD-504F | Paul's Boutique


I have one of these in a 12 string. I believe it is a 1980. I only paid $400.00 for it and is en excellent shape. I know I got a pretty good Maybe I should sell it if I can get that kind of money but I would hate to let it go. It is pretty special.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here are pics of my S. Yairi/Lowden 12 string.


----------



## Bruin77

Bruin77 said:


> Hey guys! delighted to see some recent convo for this brand
> I just had an LFW-3 handed to me by a customer of mine last week... but it's completely naked lol= bridge, pick guard, tuners, nut all removed and missing
> So the first thing I said was "Oh a Wall Hanger!" LOL Then I did my standard speaking in to the soundhole test, and am floored with the resonance!
> Very much worthy of restoration imo
> So my biggest question is where in the world will I find as close to original as possible the pinless bridge?
> And seems everyone raves about the original tuners in these ...anyone know where I might find a set? Or what I should be looking for? Not as much priority to me as trying to find the proper bridge
> Love the shape of the pick guard ...also proving very difficult to find
> Any help/insight much appreciated


I should add I was extra intrigued on learning of the Yairi connection as much as I was the Lowden
My first guitar my mother bought for me in 1983 is a K. Yairi (was brand new and I was 12)
I've passed it down to my oldest daughter (25th Bday) just this year ...but do retain visitation rights
It's a beautiful instrument as well and as such I too have a penchant for Japanese vintage
Have had the pleasure of being the custodian for many that have passed through my hands over the years

As far as my bridge search goes I am considering getting a pinless from Takamine or possibly one from Breedlove
I am aware I can source one from Lowden but it doesn't look big enough to cover the 'tan' lines from where the missing one was


----------



## KGFX

Hello, sorry if this is the wrong way to ask but my brother received a Flambeau guitar from our Dad when he passed. Due to health issues and financial obligations we're trying to help him liquidate stuff so I was wondering if any of you have suggestions on how or even where to sell it? It's in near perfect condition (one scratch on the front) and comes with it's original case. Hope you can help us out but if not it will return to storage and no harm done.


http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FFrn3U2e%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## greco

KGFX said:


> Hello, sorry if this is the wrong way to ask but my brother received a Flambeau guitar from our Dad when he passed.


I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. Condolences to you and your family.

The pictures are not showing. 
However, I'm sure someone here will try to help you. Do you have a model number for your guitar?
Is there a picture of it in this link flambeau guitar - Google Search that you can post? Just copy the image address and use this icon








at the top of the post to paste the address into...


----------



## KGFX

hmm... lemme try again?


----------



## greco

Pics are showing now.

Beautiful looking guitar!

I hope someone will be able to assist you.


----------



## tim lunn

I too have a Flambeau and don’t know much about it. LFW-2 #841112 Cedar top, Rosewood back and sides. Bought it used in August, 1988 in London, ON. when Chapman & Hewitt we’re closing. Was listed originally at $800, close out price that I paid was $400. Was quite impressed with the resonance when I tried it. Had a Martin D28 and a D35 and it stacked up against those. It is looking a bit tired these days, discoloration on the cedar top started about 3 years ago and it’s ready for a bit of luthier work as intonation has drifted a bit. The label was marred by the previous owner with the adhesive installation of a Fishman battery pack.


----------



## tim lunn

I tried to paste pics to the above comment but can’t see them on the post. Any help?


----------



## Pendy

Steadfastly said:


> I also own a Lowden guitar (a 12 string) made under a different label. What happened to most of these guitars is they never made it to North America so little is known about them over here. Mine is an Artisan and was made by S. Yairi. Sorry but I can't tell you any more than that.


Hi, steadfastly. Just the other day I bought an "artisan" 6 string guitar. Haven't been able to find much info on it, but it plays beautifully. The label inside says: Japan, LW-20, Serial number 852380. Thought you might find this interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly

Pendy said:


> Hi, steadfastly. Just the other day I bought an "artisan" 6 string guitar. Haven't been able to find much info on it, but it plays beautifully. The label inside says: Japan, LW-20, Serial number 852380. Thought you might find this interesting.


I do and I would like to see a picture of it if you don't mind.


----------



## greco

@Steadfastly I haven't seen you posting for quite some time. I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Pat Donovan

I 


Purr said:


> I got this guitar off of Kijiji and I know very little about it! I do know that it was made by a team that George Lowden put together in the 80’s and they only made about 1000 of these “Flambeau” guitars out of Japan. The one I have I think was made in 82 maybe? There’s not a lot of info online about these so I was wondering if anyone knows anything at all about this guitar!
> 
> Any info you guys have is gold to me!
> 
> The model I have is an LFW-2. Also inside (as pictured) there is stamp that says FA. 5-4 and I have no idea what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had one in the 1980's. Cedar top and rosewood laminate I think. GREAT sounding and playing instrument. Hang on to it.


----------



## Bladedoctor

KGFX said:


> hmm... lemme try again?


Please feel free to message me if still available


----------



## Paparatz

Hi there............ I am the new boy on the block only having just found this page,
I live in Cochrane, Alberta and for the past ten years have been running a five piece blues band. I also work in a local grocery store and being a small town get to know the regular customers pretty well. About two years ago one of my regulars that had also been to a couple of the band s gigs approached me in the store. She told me that she was suffering from MS and could no longer play her guitar. If she gave it to me would I promise to play it and not just sell it on. It turned out to be a Flambeau FW2 in great condition. I have played it almost every day since and love it to death.
Like most people on this link I had never realized the history of this guitar brand before or their scarcity.


----------



## @jacquesH

Well Paparatz. Greetings from Eastern Ontario. Seems that I'm now the NKOB. Dejunking our home and it's time to get rid of my LFW3 - 3S - C #682631 6 string. Bought in 1986 or '86. Don't play anymore.
Is there a site to have it appraised?


----------



## pSean

One of the tuners i had broke a few years ago, the tech couldn’t find anything similar, so he replaced them, doing a bit of woodwork to fit something in. I regret it, they work fine, and i play lousy, but i should have been patient to find something exact or something as close as possible. I’ve had it since the mid 80’s, and it was pretty serendipitous. I think a number were sold in western canada back then.


Bruin77 said:


> Hey guys! delighted to see some recent convo for this brand
> I just had an LFW-3 handed to me by a customer of mine last week... but it's completely naked lol= bridge, pick guard, tuners, nut all removed and missing
> So the first thing I said was "Oh a Wall Hanger!" LOL Then I did my standard speaking in to the soundhole test, and am floored with the resonance!
> Very much worthy of restoration imo
> So my biggest question is where in the world will I find as close to original as possible the pinless bridge?
> And seems everyone raves about the original tuners in these ...anyone know where I might find a set? Or what I should be looking for? Not as much priority to me as trying to find the proper bridge
> Love the shape of the pick guard ...also proving very difficult to find
> Any help/insight much appreciated


----------



## Rog63

Purr said:


> I got this guitar off of Kijiji and I know very little about it! I do know that it was made by a team that George Lowden put together in the 80’s and they only made about 1000 of these “Flambeau” guitars out of Japan. The one I have I think was made in 82 maybe? There’s not a lot of info online about these so I was wondering if anyone knows anything at all about this guitar!
> 
> Any info you guys have is gold to me!
> 
> The model I have is an LFW-2. Also inside (as pictured) there is stamp that says FA. 5-4 and I have no idea what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have an lfw-5 that I've had from new since 1984. Back in 2003 I tried to find out more about these guitars and somewhere have an e-mail from George Lowden saying he designed them. I can't recall if it said where they were made other than in Japan. They were clearly made by a company who knew what they were doing. The bracing is a novel 'A' brace so not the same asa more traditional x brace. I think about 1500 in total of various models were made between 1984 and mid 1985.
> 
> They are great value for money guitars and well worth keeping. It took me about 30 years before I invested in something better. I couldn't find anything under GBP 2000 that was much of a step up.
> 
> Rog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novice-player

Hi guys! I've just found this thread. 

What a wonderful conversation about Flambeau guitars. I too have a 12 string bought in the early 1980s... in Belfast, Northern Ireland!
My school had a guitar club & my chemistry teacher taught us a few chords! I still occasionally play it but I'm purely a novice. G, Em, D & C, with the occasional F, Bb, etc!!
It has such a warm cosy tone which changes wonderfully depending where you strum it! And mine also is in great condition with no damage. A few of the hinges on its case could do with being replaced but don't know where to source them. I'll maybe just ask George Lowden as his hometown, Newtownards, is an hour's drive from me!

My 13 yo daughter started lessons when she was about 7 or 8. She asked about my guitar & I Googled it & was pleasantly shocked by how rare they are & the history behind them (& also how much they can sell for!)
I'll never sell mine as my dad bought it for me a few years before he went missing at sea in the Caribbean when he was visiting his brother. My daughter will inherit it.


----------



## vhasst

Hi Folks,

There is so little information about these anywhere so thank you for having this thread. I have a LFW-5, Bought at discount new in 1986 for £200, its very similar in apearance to KGFX's instrument except it has a beautiful solid bookmatched flame maple back ( the flame ripples are visible on the inside bare wood )


----------

